# Bmx Lenker



## Hoofy (20. Januar 2020)

Ich brauche einen neuen bmx lenker und weiß nicht welche Größe. Ich bin 184cm groß nur zur Info.


----------



## Deleted 524084 (30. April 2020)

du bist mit 184 cm recht groß, also hätte ich gesagt 9 Zoll lenker. Ich bin 180 cm, benutze einen 8 Zoll Lenker, also schau einfach viel Unterschied gibt es zwischen 8 und 9 nicht, sind 2,54 cm. Ich empfehle dir einfach mal zu schauen bei KHE in den MVP Series, die haben sehr gute Lenker für 20-30€ ich benutze den 8 Zoll 
Zur Breite musst du schauen was du willst, da ist jeder unterschiedlich z.B. fahre ich am Bmx einen Lenker nur so breit, dass Barspins möglich sind also stell dich mit dem Sattel zwischen den Knien auf den Boden und dreh den Lenker wenn er am Oberschenkel hängen bleibt ist er zum Tricksen zu breit. Wenn du Rennen fahren willst, mach ihn so breit wie du klarkommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhoibe (13. Mai 2020)

JosiaSli schrieb:


> du bist mit 184 cm recht groß, also hätte ich gesagt 9 Zoll lenker. Ich bin 180 cm, benutze einen 8 Zoll Lenker, also schau einfach viel Unterschied gibt es zwischen 8 und 9 nicht, sind 2,54 cm.



Üblich sind aktuell Lenker zwischen 8,5 und 11 Zoll Höhe. Ich selbst würde argumentieren das 2,5cm mehr oder weniger Stack sich schon ziemlich bemerkbar machen.
Würde persönlich folgendermaßen verfahren: Wenn du lange Beine hast, kauf' etwas Richtung 10 Zoll Höhe, wenn nicht, 8,75 - 9,25" oder so. Falls du einen sogenannten Toploader-Vorbau hast, kannst du dementsprechend einiges an Höhe von meinen Ratschlägen abziehen.

Ferner gibt's noch das Thema backsweep und upsweep, also Hinter- und Aufbiegung des Griffbereiches. Die sind eher Geschmackssache, im allgemeinen ist mehr backsweep allerdings etwas schonender für die Handgelenke weil die Position natürlicher ist, der upsweep verändert die Belastungszone des Handballens, kommt also auf deine Haltung an, da sich die Handposition dadurch mitverändert


----------

